# の succour:  ナルト以外の生徒はみんな合格します



## Miguel_Classical

Hello,

How is の working here? It doesn't seem like any case of the possessive.

ナルト以外の生徒はみんな合格します

Thanks


----------



## Flaminius

It's not possessive but makes the foregoing the modifier of a noun.  Most of Japanese parts of speech are construed by default as modifying verbs and adjectives, and one needs explicit declaration to modify a noun.


----------



## gengo

Miguel_Classical said:


> ナルト以外の生徒はみんな合格します



I agree that it's not a true possessive (although the function is similar), but I think the sentence could also be as follows.

ナルト以外、生徒はみんな合格します。
ナルト以外に生徒はみんな合格します。
ナルト以外は生徒はみんな合格します。


----------



## Flaminius

gengo said:


> ナルト以外に生徒はみんな合格します。


Don't do this.  This is ambiguous because it can be both "in addition to Naruto" and "outside Naruto".


----------



## gengo

Flaminius said:


> Don't do this.  This is ambiguous because it can be both "in addition to Naruto" and "outside Naruto".



Maybe I'm misunderstanding the Japanese sentence, but I thought it meant that all the students except for Naruto pass.  Your "in addition to" means that Naruto also passes.
"Other than" is the meaning given in the dictionary I just now looked at.

例文：
学生以外の者; people other than students; non-students
関係者以外の方の立ち入りを禁止します; Unauthorized persons are not allowed in here
(and many others)


----------



## Flaminius

Well, I wasn't thinking straight.  Your sentence is not ambiguous, but means quite the opposite of the original.  If the construction is unfamiliar, let me show a similar construction using _-ni_:
ナルトの他に生徒が合格した。
Naruto, as well as some students, passed.


----------



## gengo

Flaminius said:


> Well, I wasn't thinking straight.  Your sentence is not ambiguous, but means quite the opposite of the original.  If the construction is unfamiliar, let me show a similar construction using _-ni_:
> ナルトの他に生徒が合格した。
> Naruto, as well as some students, passed.



That meaning is in direct contradiction to all the examples given in the dictionary I consulted.  It says that ...以外に = ...を除いて.

However, I know that の以外にも can indeed mean の他にも.


----------



## Joschl

「ナルトだけではなくて，全ての生徒が合格する。」と表現したいのであれば，私は係助詞「も」を使った方が自然な表現になると感じます。つまり，

１「ナルト以外の生徒*も*みんな合格します。」（「ナルト以外の学生」をそのままにしておいて，係助詞「は」を「も」に替える）か，
２「ナルト以外*にも*生徒はみんな合格します。」(「に」を使うのであれば，それに係助詞「も」を後続させる)

個人的には１の方が２よりすっきりした感じがします。元の文「ナルト以外の生徒はみんな合格します。」は，*gengo*さんが仰る通り，"All the students except for Naruto pass." と解釈するのが妥当だと感じます。


----------



## Flaminius

gengo said:


> That meaning is in direct contradiction to all the examples given in the dictionary I consulted. It says that ...以外に = ...を除いて.


私ちょっと考えてみましたが、「以外に」を使って*Miguel_Classical*さんの例文と同じ意味を表す方法が分かりませんでした。*gengo*さんのいう複数の例文のうち1つでもよいから示してもらいたいですね。

さて、例文が示されるまで、私が知っている「以外に」の使い方を例示しておきましょう。
ナルト、チクワ、ハンペン。この三名以外に合格したものはいない。​The above means that the only students that passed are Naruto, Chikuwa, and Hampen.​


----------



## Joschl

「以外」には二種類の意味があるので，文脈に従って使い分けないとなりませんね。


			
				 広辞苑無料検索 said:
			
		

> ①それを除く、ほかのもの。そのほか。「関係者―は立入り禁止」「謝る―に方法はない」
> ②ある範囲より外側。https://sakura-paris.org/dict/広辞苑/prefix/以外


----------

